# 186 DE clarification from my experience (for those who want to apply)



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi All,

I have been granted 186 DE just today, thankfully, and finally.

I have been posting questions and reading a lot of posts related to 186 DE visa, and I wanted to share some info and clear out some misconceptions (from my experience).

First, my time line is as follows:

*Nomination Submitted*: 28 Sept 20
*Nomination Approved:* 21 Oct 20
*PR Application Submitted:* 15 Dec 2020 (I needed to delay few months to get 3 years of total exp)
*Medical:* 22 Dec 2020
*Medical Cleared:* 11 Jan 2021
*Additional info requested:* 20 Jan 2021
*Direct Granted: *19 Feb 2021

My occupation is Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313), and my Assessing authority was ACS.
Now, the main point that I wanted to clear, is that my experience is less than 3 years *after* ACS deducted 2 years of experience.

Here's the breakdown of my experience:


9 Months of full-time work as a Software engineer in the UAE
10 Months of part-time work as a Software engineer remotely working in Australia, with a company in the UAE (this was considered as 5 months full-time)
2 Years of full-time Software engineering with a company in Australia

So in total, I have around 3 years of post-qualification experience, and ACS deduction *DID NOT* cause any issue in my case.

Now I'm only sharing my experience, and I'm not sure if this will be the case with everyone.
But I sure hope this clears out the experience bit, because I was reading countless times that the experience is post-deduction. It is* NOT, *it is* POST-QUALIFICATION* (at least in *my* experience).

Wish everyone a good luck.

OxygenThief


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

OxygenThief said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 186 DE just today, thankfully, and finally.
> 
> ...


what additional information was requested?, Did you attach Form80 to your application?

Cheers


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

garryheaney said:


> what additional information was requested?, Did you attach Form80 to your application?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, mainly Pay Evidence relating to my work experience to confirm 3 years of work experience on a FT or PT Pro Rata basis:

PAYG payment summaries
employment contracts
pay slips
tax returns
superannuation information
Updated reference letters
Complete Form 80


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

OxygenThief said:


> Hi, mainly Pay Evidence relating to my work experience to confirm 3 years of work experience on a FT or PT Pro Rata basis:
> 
> PAYG payment summaries
> employment contracts
> ...


Hi, when did you submitted the “additional info requested”? Is it on the same day?


----------



## Lahsiv (Mar 17, 2021)

OxygenThief said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 186 DE just today, thankfully, and finally.
> 
> ...


Congrats... OxygenThief...

I got a small confusion based on timelines you have stated above...!!

As you quoted "_*I needed to delay few months to get 3 years of total exp" *_ does that mean we can submit the Nomination before getting 3 years of work experience?


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

vgpsingh_1985 said:


> Hi, when did you submitted the “additional info requested”? Is it on the same day?


I think it's a day or two after their request, might have missed that in my original post.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

Lahsiv said:


> Congrats... OxygenThief...
> 
> I got a small confusion based on timelines you have stated above...!!
> 
> As you quoted "_*I needed to delay few months to get 3 years of total exp" *_ does that mean we can submit the Nomination before getting 3 years of work experience?


Hello and thanks,
So the application has two parts, sponsor nomination, and then your PR application. 

I did the nomination first, got that approved, and then waited for few months to reach the required years of experience, then submitted the PR application.

Hope this clears your confusion.


----------



## Lahsiv (Mar 17, 2021)

OxygenThief said:


> Hello and thanks,
> So the application has two parts, sponsor nomination, and then your PR application.
> 
> I did the nomination first, got that approved, and then waited for few months to reach the required years of experience, then submitted the PR application.
> ...


Thanks OxygenThief.... now it's clear


----------



## YTom (May 20, 2020)

Hi OxygenThief,
Could you provide more info on the nomination part? Could you briefly list documents required for that? 
I know this is employer's part in the process. Just curious.
Thank you.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey OxygenThief,
What payments evidences did you provide for your employment?
Thank you.


----------



## Jaimik (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi 👋 
Congratulations for your 186 DE grant and thank for descriptive update.
My question is if current employer is our sponsor, then market testing is required? What happened in your case?
Your answer will be appreciated.!
Many thanks.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

YTom said:


> Hi OxygenThief,
> Could you provide more info on the nomination part? Could you briefly list documents required for that?
> I know this is employer's part in the process. Just curious.
> Thank you.


I am actually not too sure about the exact documents, since the employer did the part and document-sharing on a web-portal with the migration agent, so I wasn't exposed to everything. I can find a couple in the emails, but not sure if that'll help.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

dex1992 said:


> Hey OxygenThief,
> What payments evidences did you provide for your employment?
> Thank you.



PAYG payment summaries
employment contracts
pay slips
tax returns
superannuation information
reference letters


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

Jaimik said:


> Hi 👋
> Congratulations for your 186 DE grant and thank for descriptive update.
> My question is if current employer is our sponsor, then market testing is required? What happened in your case?
> Your answer will be appreciated.!
> Many thanks.


Thanks,

Yeah market testing is required, my sponsor had to publish a job ad on Seek/Indeed and similar websites, and it was supposed to get no applicants applying to proof that the Job is unique and that I was highly specialised for it etc..

Hope that helps.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

OxygenThief said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah market testing is required, my sponsor had to publish a job ad on Seek/Indeed and similar websites, and it was supposed to get no applicants applying to proof that the Job is unique and that I was highly specialised for it etc..
> 
> Hope that helps.


No applicants who are PR/Citizens?, Wow. LMT is harsh. Idk if it is possible.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

OxygenThief said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 186 DE just today, thankfully, and finally.
> 
> ...


I can back this up. I was granted my 186 DE (direct grant, no CO contact) with 3.5 years of experience *post-qualification*. ACS deducted 2 years leaving 1.5 years of experience as "relevant experience". The department needs to provide clarification regarding relevant and skilled experience. My occupation is Developer Programmer.

Timeline:

*Nomination Submitted*: 12 Mar 21
*Visa Application Submitted:* 12 Mar 21
*Nomination Approved:* 15 Mar 21
*Medical:* 22 Mar 21
*Medical Cleared:* 23 Mar 2021
*Direct Grant: *30 Mar 2021

Fairly quick grant.


----------



## Jaimik (Jan 28, 2021)

congratulations on your grant.

may I ask one question?
Have you done labour market testing in your case? 
thanks in advance for yourhelp


----------



## Jaimik (Jan 28, 2021)

imjordanxd said:


> I can back this up. I was granted my 186 DE (direct grant, no CO contact) with 3.5 years of experience *post-qualification*. ACS deducted 2 years leaving 1.5 years of experience as "relevant experience". The department needs to provide clarification regarding relevant and skilled experience. My occupation is Developer Programmer.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


congratulations on your grant.

may I ask one question?
Have you done labour market testing in your case? 
thanks in advance for yourhelp


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Jaimik said:


> congratulations on your grant.
> 
> may I ask one question?
> Have you done labour market testing in your case?
> thanks in advance for yourhelp


Yeah. LMT was required.


----------



## Jaimik (Jan 28, 2021)

imjordanxd said:


> Yeah. LMT was required.


Hey,

seek and indeed should be fine in LMT or jobactive govet site ad is compulsory?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Jaimik said:


> Hey,
> 
> seek and indeed should be fine in LMT or jobactive govet site ad is compulsory?


I'm not really sure. My employer and agent took care of that side of things.


----------



## Bkoiyean (Jun 24, 2018)

Jaimik said:


> Hey,
> 
> seek and indeed should be fine in LMT or jobactive govet site ad is compulsory?


According to Immi website and my case, I believe it is compulsory to post Job Ads on 3 sources: Jobactive and other 2 (Seek and Indeed should be fine).






Labour market testing


To show us you can't find an suitable Australian worker, you will need to test the local labour market before you nominate a worker. Find more on this page.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashm20 (Aug 18, 2018)

imjordanxd said:


> I'm not really sure. My employer and agent took care of that side of things.


Hi, your current employer and a new employer who sponsored your 186 are different? If already working for the same employer for few years, I don't think LMT is required as it may have already done when the offer was made initially in the current VISA. 


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

ashm20 said:


> Hi, your current employer and a new employer who sponsored your 186 are different? If already working for the same employer for few years, I don't think LMT is required as it may have already done when the offer was made initially in the current VISA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Same employer. You could be correct saying that


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> I can back this up. I was granted my 186 DE (direct grant, no CO contact) with 3.5 years of experience *post-qualification*. ACS deducted 2 years leaving 1.5 years of experience as "relevant experience". The department needs to provide clarification regarding relevant and skilled experience. My occupation is Developer Programmer.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


What Is part of LMT? If an Australian applies for a job within a month, does your nomination stand cancelled?


----------



## tl92 (Sep 22, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> I can back this up. I was granted my 186 DE (direct grant, no CO contact) with 3.5 years of experience *post-qualification*. ACS deducted 2 years leaving 1.5 years of experience as "relevant experience". The department needs to provide clarification regarding relevant and skilled experience. My occupation is Developer Programmer.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate,

Just a quick question, so you were applying for the visa at the time while the nomination has not yet approved?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

tl92 said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> Just a quick question, so you were applying for the visa at the time while the nomination has not yet approved?


That's right. The agent submitted both the nomination and visa application at the same time. Apparently, a lot of agents do this.


----------



## mandcrut (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi guys, I applied for 186 in April 2020. No contact from CO to date. Do you think I should update my police clearance from the US? Because it can take some time. I left US for good in July 2020. I am aware that the police clearance is valid for one year, but I found this piece of information:

"Where a certificate has expired and the applicant has NOT returned to the country that issued the certificate, a new certificate is not required" Is this true?

Plus, do you think I should have medicals again? I did medical check more than a year ago. Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandcrut said:


> Hi guys, I applied for 186 in April 2020. No contact from CO to date. Do you think I should update my police clearance from the US? Because it can take some time. I left US for good in July 2020. I am aware that the police clearance is valid for one year, but I found this piece of information:
> 
> "Where a certificate has expired and the applicant has NOT returned to the country that issued the certificate, a new certificate is not required" Is this true?
> 
> Plus, do you think I should have medicals again? I did medical check more than a year ago. Many thanks.


PCC and medicals to be asked or not, is the prerogative of the CO no matter what the rules say
You cannot do the medicals even if you want to, as you need a new hapid which has to be generated by the CO
Cheers


----------



## mandcrut (Oct 4, 2020)

NB said:


> PCC and medicals to be asked or not, is the prerogative of the CO no matter what the rules say
> You cannot do the medicals even if you want to, as you need a new hapid which has to be generated by the CO
> Cheers


Got it! Thanks, NB! Cheers


----------



## tl92 (Sep 22, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> That's right. The agent submitted both the nomination and visa application at the same time. Apparently, a lot of agents do this.


Thanks mate.

Do you have to pay fee for that agent? And how much did it cost (if it's fine to share) ?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

tl92 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Do you have to pay fee for that agent? And how much did it cost (if it's fine to share) ?


I don't exactly know how much it cost, sorry! My employer covered everything. I assume most agents have their own pricing though. I believe the agent my employer uses charged $3000 though


----------



## AhmedAK (Jun 10, 2021)

OxygenThief said:


> PAYG payment summaries
> employment contracts
> pay slips
> tax returns
> ...


 How many payslips did you have to provide and was it to validate local experience?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

AhmedAK said:


> How many payslips did you have to provide and was it to validate local experience?


provide as many as you can for *any* experience you're claiming. More evidence is always better.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

AhmedAK said:


> How many payslips did you have to provide and was it to validate local experience?


Hello,

I had to provide most of my payslips for the local experience (I don't think you need all of them), and I did provide bank statements showing the part-time job payments as the offshore employer doesn't provide payslips.


----------



## DY Moon (Jun 18, 2021)

I want to share my experience

Onshore
DE stream
Metal fabricator
nomination and visa application lodged 5 May 2021
Nomination approved 5 May 2021
Medical and AFP done 21 May 2021
Visa grant 5 June 2021

Thank you and wish you all the best


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

OxygenThief said:


> *Additional info requested:* 20 Jan 2021


Hi mate, when did you provide the additional info? I just want to ascertain the processing time between additional info and the grant date.


----------



## CRAZY_JAY_BEE (May 13, 2021)

leadtojrs said:


> Hi mate, when did you provide the additional info? I just want to ascertain the processing time between additional info and the grant date.


Congrats Tejas Belvalkar


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

CRAZY_JAY_BEE said:


> Congrats Tejas Belvalkar


Thanks mate!


----------



## ka_ra (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi All - My employer is supposed to start my nomination process soon for 186 (Direct Grant), my current passport is about to expire in 11 months' time for which I already have Indian PCC approved. 
Do you think my nomination can be lodged with the current passport and in the background, I can apply for a new one? Any suggestion on it would be great !! cheers


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

ka_ra said:


> Hi All - My employer is supposed to start my nomination process soon for 186 (Direct Grant), my current passport is about to expire in 11 months' time for which I already have Indian PCC approved.
> Do you think my nomination can be lodged with the current passport and in the background, I can apply for a new one? Any suggestion on it would be great !! cheers


If your occupation is on PMSOL and you are onshore there is a high chance your PR application will be approved in 2-3 months max, significantly before your passport expires. I was in a similar situation as my passport was expiring in about 13 months at the time of application.


----------



## ka_ra (Nov 12, 2019)

leadtojrs said:


> If your occupation is on PMSOL and you are onshore there is a high chance your PR application will be approved in 2-3 months max, significantly before your passport expires. I was in a similar situation as my passport was expiring in about 13 months at the time of application.


Thanks a lot mate - Yes, I am onshore for the last 5 years, have a positive skill assessment for Software engineer - 261313 which is under PMSOL, my only concern was shall I apply for the new passport or wait until my application gets filled with IMMI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ka_ra said:


> Thanks a lot mate - Yes, I am onshore for the last 5 years, have a positive skill assessment for Software engineer - 261313 which is under PMSOL, my only concern was shall I apply for the new passport or wait until my application gets filled with IMMI.


Your passport renewal has nothing to do with invite or processing 
Changing passport number is a minutes job at any stage of the process 
Cheers


----------



## leadtojrs (Jun 24, 2021)

ka_ra said:


> Thanks a lot mate - Yes, I am onshore for the last 5 years, have a positive skill assessment for Software engineer - 261313 which is under PMSOL, my only concern was shall I apply for the new passport or wait until my application gets filled with IMMI.


In that case, as soon as your application is decision-ready, you'll get your grant in 4-6 weeks so you will have plenty of time to renew your passport. 

@NB do you know if you can apply for citizenship on an expired passport? I received my grant last month and my passport expires in May 2022. I just don't see any point in renewing it for a few months as in 2 months I will meet the residence criteria. I am aware finishing the citizenship process takes around 2 years but I have no plans of traveling in the interim. In my experience, DL & Medicare card has been a more than sufficient ID in most cases.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leadtojrs said:


> In that case, as soon as your application is decision-ready, you'll get your grant in 4-6 weeks so you will have plenty of time to renew your passport.
> 
> @NB do you know if you can apply for citizenship on an expired passport? I received my grant last month and my passport expires in May 2022. I just don't see any point in renewing it for a few months as in 2 months I will meet the residence criteria. I am aware finishing the citizenship process takes around 2 years but I have no plans of traveling in the interim. In my experience, DL & Medicare card has been a more than sufficient ID in most cases.


You can apply on an expired passport
Cheers


----------



## ReYj (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi All,

Seeking advice.

My company is ready to sponsor me and it is operating in Australia for the last 13 years. But they had a loss last year because of COVID. Will that affect my nomination?


----------



## HelloWorld007 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi OxygenThief, will the part time experience during Master's study be considered for 186 DE?


----------



## libby_zz (Jan 5, 2022)

OxygenThief said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 186 DE just today, thankfully, and finally.
> 
> ...


Hi Oxygen Thief,

Thanks mate.

My situation is that my bachelor's degree is irrelevant to my occupation. However, I have accumulated 6 years relevant working experience, with which I've got a positive ACS skill assessment as a ICT business analyst. After ACS deduction, the valid skilled working experience is only a few months.

I'm wondering if my 6 years working experience counts (without qualification) and if I meet the 186 criterion of 3 years working experience at the skilled level.

Can you please advice?

Can I ask which migration agent you appointed to process your 186 application?

Thanks.


----------



## Hashina (12 mo ago)

libby_zz said:


> Hi Oxygen Thief,
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> ...


Hi libby_zz,

I am in same situation, did you find an answer?

Thanks


----------



## ReYj (Nov 15, 2020)

ReYj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seeking advice.
> 
> My company is ready to sponsor me and it is operating in Australia for the last 13 years. But they had a loss last year because of COVID. Will that affect my nomination?


Guys any idea?


----------



## libby_zz (Jan 5, 2022)

Hashina said:


> Hi libby_zz,
> 
> I am in same situation, did you find an answer?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Hashina,

2 agents suggest me to go for 482 first to accumulate 3 years extra experience to apply for 186.

However I've decided to give it try for 186 Direct Entry. Am preparing for the nomination right now. Wish me good luck 😂 

I will update the result. Please don't forget to let me know if you collect any helpful information. Thanks!

The main reason is that I've gone through all the AATA cases of 186 in recently years, I didn't find any rejected cases in our situation. 

Also, I've gone through all the migration regulations I could find, it only says the 3 years experience should be at the level of skills required by the occupation but there is no clear guide of how to measure the level of skills. Thus I think there is a chance for me to argue for the 3 years skilled experience by providing sufficient evidences such as the pay slips, tax records.

Besides I find that the ACS skill assessment guideline quotes "The employment to be assessed must be performed at the level of depth and complexity for the nominated occupation." It looks like ACS agrees that all the employment years before deduction meets the level of depth, which gives me more confidence on the positive application result.


----------



## RAUCH86 (Jan 25, 2019)

OxygenThief said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 186 DE just today, thankfully, and finally.
> 
> ...





OxygenThief said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been granted 186 DE just today, thankfully, and finally.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,
I have been reading about the date of Nomination Approval everywhere and I was wondering:
Did you received a separate notification for it?
I applied in July 2021, PR application and nomination submitted at the same time, on the immi account still says received and neither I nor the employer received anything yet.
Thanks,


----------



## Nadaz (8 mo ago)

Hi Friends, 
My employer going to apply 186 DE for me. Which way is good: apply nomination first and once it is approved, apply visa or apply nomination and visa together? Any advantages one over another?
Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nadaz said:


> Hi Friends,
> My employer going to apply 186 DE for me. Which way is good: apply nomination first and once it is approved, apply visa or apply nomination and visa together? Any advantages one over another?
> Thanks!


You save time if you apply both together 
Cheers


----------



## Nadaz (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> You save time if you apply both together
> Cheers


Thanks NB! If my nomination rejected, Visa fee will be refunded, isn't it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nadaz said:


> Thanks NB! If my nomination rejected, Visa fee will be refunded, isn't it?


Nope
Immigration fees is a one way traffic
Only going, nothing comes back 
Cheers


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

I have some question regarding 186 visa. Once 186 visa granted which is technically PR, can I work for another employer part-time to earn some extra income while working full-time for the sponsored employer.

Ex:- I work full-time for the sponsored employer and during the weekends I do some freelance work for some clients or I work at Woolworths. Is that possible as a normal 189/190 PR holder?

Cheers!


----------

